# Decorating Ideas For Small Rooms



## Dyson (Sep 16, 2010)

Decorating Ideas for Small Rooms

* Make the most of small rooms. Color plays a vital role in a small room. It sets the decorative style and scheme, but also can change the room's appearance. Use bright colors on the walls. Darker colors may be more popular but using bright colors makes a room seem more spacious. For example: Cool colors such as blues, greens, (some) purples make a small room appear larger and airier. The reverse is true of warm colors such as reds and yellows as they will make a small room seem more intimate and intense.

* A home decorating tip for integrating color into mostly white rooms--blend, blend, blend! There are many shades of white and cream that work nicely with "graduations" of accent colors. Visualize three shades of rosy pink pillows against a white sofa!

* Decorating ideas include painting the ceiling a lighter color than the walls. Use smaller patterns in wallpaper and furniture upholstery. Large patterns may be used in accessories such as pillows and throws.

* Select fewer, larger pieces of furniture to make a room appear more open and less cluttered opposed to putting lots of small pieces of furniture in the room. Taller furniture should be placed along a far wall while shorter furniture may be placed away from the wall giving a sense of spaciousness.

* The use of screens will help divide multi-purpose rooms in a small house. A bedroom or living room may have one corner as an office. A screen will provide privacy as well as hiding the "trappings" of the work area.

* Daybeds with a pullout trundle are the answer for small bedrooms. They will accommodate two people but take up less space in the room on a daily basis. The room can also be used as an office, craft room or quiet sitting room.

* Use textures for interest in a small room. Combining textures in your decor will give a small room interest, appeal, dimension and depth. Choose accessories and fabrics with texture for the best impact; for example: wrought iron, glass, stone, metal, chrome, copper, bronze, mirrors, detailed finishes, textured fabrics, shiny fabrics, and unique area rugs to mention a few.

* Mirrors are a great way to create an illusion of space. If you have a wall in front of the entrance as you enter your home, hang a unique mirror on that wall to open it up and add interest to the area.

*Quick change artist! Move furniture and furnishings around! Don't be afraid to rearrange items in your home. Just changing the accessories or pictures from room to room can bring about a huge change.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Oct 5, 2010)

These are some great tips. Thanks for sharing, Dyson.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 8, 2010)

Good topic.  People are always asking " what make a small room appear larger ?"  Good suggestions everyone.  I also think the simpler the better, in a real small room like a bathroom, less is best.  Light colored walls, simple flooring, and a few simple accessories.


----------



## BobAristide (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice post. It's always a great idea to consider / add some natural elements in most designs and remodeling for rooms walls and fireplaces.


----------



## trish12 (Jan 2, 2011)

A great way to make the most of a small space is to really take advantage of the vertical space available.  For example replacing a horizontal storage unit with a vertical unit can open up the usable floor space and create a larger area for circulation.  
Another idea to consider is built-in units.  Depending on the thickness of the wall and the spacing of the structural studs, small nooks and recessed shelving can be a perfect addition to any small space.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful tip Dyson!  Will keep those in mind...


----------



## designer-fixit (Feb 7, 2011)

some really great ideas, kinda funny cuz i was just thinking bout putting up a post cuz that was just what i was looking for.but your post really helped. nice. thanks for the help before i even ever had to ask


----------



## janellelk (Jun 1, 2011)

Love it.  Great tips!  I have to add that something my sweetheart and I found effective are large wall prints!  Depending on how or where you hang them, large prints can look dramatic and really open a room.  Smaller prints and knick knacks tend to clutter a room, making it look messy and small.  Also, when hanging pictures, don't use the wall to mark where you should put them.  Use the furniture!  Really helped out.  For example, don't just center a painting in the middle of two windows.  Center it over the couch or whatever furniture is there.  I don't know if I worded all that properly but basically let the furniture dictate the placement of paintings, not the doors and windows!


----------



## Alyssa (Jun 1, 2011)

great tips...I just painted my laundry room a bright pink & it opens it up so much!


----------



## RD55 (Jul 4, 2011)

Such great tips...very useful since I'm re-decorating a small bathroom for my wife. I have no experience with decorating what so ever! So, this really helps.


----------



## RD55 (Sep 2, 2011)

i like the tips. bright colors are the key to small spaces.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 7, 2011)

Bright colors and good lighting can really open a small space.


----------



## mrrobinson (Sep 8, 2011)

also, the less accessories the better. don't want to have too much crap in the room!


----------



## diane21 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used led lights Architects and Interior Designers are favoring LED lighting for the dramatic mood effects created by these energy efficient, long lasting lights.


----------

